# SkipTimer for iOS



## DarioRubik (Dec 6, 2017)

I've been working on this for a while, looking forward to some feedback on it!

App Store Download 

Blog Post + Tutorial


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 6, 2017)

Love it  all the little details add up to make an excellent app. The only thing I think it needs is a larger variety of scrambling options (clock, mbld, 3bld etc)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 6, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> Love it  all the little details add up to make an excellent app. The only thing I think it needs is a larger variety of scrambling options (clock, mbld, 3bld etc)


Yes I think that you should really add more scrambles, maybe even subsets to wca different puzzles and non wca scrambles!


----------



## ultimatecube (Sep 27, 2018)

@DarioRubik Is SkipTimer still available? I reset and tried restoring my phone, but it says that SkipTimer is no longer available on the App Store.


----------



## DarioRubik (Oct 21, 2018)

ultimatecube said:


> @DarioRubik Is SkipTimer still available? I reset and tried restoring my phone, but it says that SkipTimer is no longer available on the App Store.




It had been unavailable for a couple of months, but now it's back! 

Website

App Store Link


----------



## ultimatecube (Oct 22, 2018)

DarioRubik said:


> It had been unavailable for a couple of months, but now it's back!



Awesome! Thank you so much, I was starting to think I'd never get those times/stats back. Any chance that exporting times will be available in the future? I'd love to combine those numbers with the solves on my computer. Aside from that, it's pretty much a perfect timer!


----------



## DarioRubik (Oct 22, 2018)

ultimatecube said:


> Awesome! Thank you so much, I was starting to think I'd never get those times/stats back. Any chance that exporting times will be available in the future? I'd love to combine those numbers with the solves on my computer. Aside from that, it's pretty much a perfect timer!



Coming in version 2.0.1, I've added a workaround to export your solves.

It does require to download the Shortcuts app and the corresponding shortcut I've created here. Please view this post for more information. 
If you more need help, don't hesitate to contact me. 

Thank you for using SkipTimer!


----------



## DarioRubik (Jul 21, 2020)

Long time no see! 

I've recently updated SkipTimer for iOS 13 and it's now free: 

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/skiptimer/id1439501565


----------



## Cubing5life (Jul 22, 2020)

Wow! I‘m really impressed by this app!


----------

